

Larry Page Ties All Employee Bonuses To Social Strategy's Success - jedwhite
http://www.businessinsider.com/larry-page-just-tied-employee-bonuses-to-the-success-of-the-googles-social-strategy-2011-4

======
entangld
"One Googler we talked to was irritated by a new risk being introduced into
their compensation package."

Risk is part of being a startup. If Larry Page is turning Google back into a
startup, he's going to need people who have the hunger and the drive to handle
risk, and not people who only want paychecks. I'm starting to really like
Google again.

An aside: I dislike anonymous quotes. I personally think every journalist just
makes them up. They never quote, they paraphrase opinions that fit perfectly
with their arguments.

------
danielayele
If people wanted to work on social why wouldn't they just go work for
Facebook?

~~~
Tichy
Maybe Google's social could be truly open.

